# Lecture d'un PDF au format A4 sur l'iPad



## themilkyway (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis enseignant, et je me demande s'il est possible de lire un document de taille A4 sur l'iPad?
Quand je dis "lire", je veux évidemment dire "est-ce lisible". Si je fais un document avec du Times 12, peut-on le lire aisément sur l'iPad sans devoir tout le temps "grossir" le document à l'aide des doigts.

Ma question est assez technique car ayant toujours une tonne de documents sur moi, j'avoue que l'idée de les avoir tous réunis sur un iPad me simplifierait la vie et soulagerait mon pauvre dos... 

Merci pour vos réponses, 
Jérôme


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2010)

Des documents en corps 12 sont parfaitement lisibles sur un iPad même si c'est un poil plus petit que le A4. Même le corps 10 passe sans réellement soucis de vision.

J'ai moi-même mis mes documents sur iPad et ça marche.


----------



## themilkyway (11 Août 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse!! C'est assez motivant je trouve!


----------



## jesfr (11 Août 2010)

Dans le cadre de mon travail, je dois utiliser des documents législatif dont un en particulier, l'ADR ( Ou législation du transport de matières dangereuse ), Un peu plus de 1300 pages.
Sans ipad je serais obliger de me coltiner un bottin de 700 pages A4 recto verso pour pouvoir travailler avec , ou un ordinateur portable de plus de 1.5 kilos.

L'ipad a vraiment améliorer mes conditions de mon travail, j'ai toujours avec moi tous les documents que je dois utiliser ( l'ADR mais tous les autres aussi , dans les 3000 pages environ, plus le code du travail, le code de la santé publique... enfin bref vous voyez...), documents que je peu annoter, surligner et bookmarker ( avec l'application iAnnotate PDF que je recommande ).

Je peu écrire des notes ce qui m'évite d'emporter mon bon vieux bloc note ( Avec l'appi Note taker HD dans mon cas).

Gérer mes projets avec l'appli projector.

Créer quelques tableaux avec numbers etc...

Enfin bref, pour moi l'ipad est un outils qui me permet de travailler partout, dans le TGV par exemple ou sur des sites externe.

Beaucoup dise que l'ipad est limité, c'est vrai mais dans le cadre de mon travail, aucune limitation ne me dérange, je n'ai pas besoin de webcam, pas besoin de transférer des photos, pas besoin de plus de fonctionnalité qu'il ne comporte déjà.

Puis quand j'en ai marre de bosser, ça peu aussi servir pour me divertir


----------



## themilkyway (11 Août 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse complète et si positive! C'est drôle tu as anticipé ma 2e question, qui était "y a-t-il une application pour annoter des PDF?". Du coup je suis (presque) obligé de m'en acheter un maintenant... ça va créer des jalousies chez mes élèves "applefans" mais tant pis!


----------



## Toximityx (11 Août 2010)

themilkyway a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse complète et si positive! C'est drôle tu as anticipé ma 2e question, qui était "y a-t-il une application pour annoter des PDF?". Du coup je suis (presque) obligé de m'en acheter un maintenant... ça va créer des jalousies chez mes élèves "applefans" mais tant pis!



iAnnotate (http://www.ajidev.com/iannotate/)

Sur l'Appstore : http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?mt=8&id=363998953


----------

